
Largest Transport Provider in Norway Rewrites Its Website in Elm - myth_drannon
https://www.infoq.com/news/2019/10/elm-vy-norway-rewrite-website/
======
auslegung
I really enjoy writing Elm. I was job-hunting recently, hoping for an Elm gig,
and I noticed that a lot of the Elm jobs are in Europe. I'm in the US so I was
a bit jealous :)

